Ask HN: What are your hobbies? - leonagano
======
Finnucane
Photography, with my ever-changing collection of vintage cameras (I still have
a real darkroom).

Cycling, which I can combine with the above (I usually bring a camera on my
rides).

I own a clarinet, which I 'play' in the sense that sounds come out of it that
occasionally resemble music.

I like to cook, and bake, though I'm not sure that counts as a hobby, as it
needs to happen anyway.

Like presumably most of the people here, I spend a good chunk of my day
staring at screens of various sorts, so I like to be able to do things that
get me away from that.

------
machinemob
Ham Radio - I like CW ("Continuous Wave" which usually employs an on/off keyer
and Morse Code), QRP (seeing how far away you can reach someone with minimum
possible power) and modern digital mesh networks like APRS and AREDN

Guitar - I have a nylon string (acoustic, Flamenco style with low action) and
like to play Bossa Nova and Jazz

Exploring - anything and anywhere new

------
taylodl
Martial Arts - Tae Kwon Do

Guitar - Jazz, Classic Rock, Metal, Blues

Bread Baking - enjoy making several different kinds of breads by hand from
scratch.

Candy Making - I'm "famous" amongst my circle of friends for the caramels I
make. I'm particularly fond of my toffee and nut brittle and my marshmallows
are out of this world.

------
agitator
Cycling, Photography, Backpacking, Mountaineering, Cooking and Bread Baking.

I'm actually surprised others here bake bread. I assumed it was pretty rare.

------
leonagano
Tennis - it's been a while since I last played

Coffee - Coffee addicted and like find out new roasters/beans

